# my MW2 obsession taken to new level



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

bought one of these today

http://www.game.co.uk/Accessories/X...t-Communicator-Headset-for-Xbox-360/~r343404/

sad I know but just a bit of fun. just sorting out my ghillie suit for next week.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

How does this work mate, is it just a microphone on your throat or is does it change throat vibrations into sounds?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just normal mic i think. tried it out before and my mate said he could hear me even when i was whispering very quietly. its had mixed reviews but i had loads of points on my reward card and I do like a gimmick.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

oh and another plus is it doesnt make your ear sweaty like the standard headset does.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I dont wear one, I have no interest in what the yanks have to say


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Doc said:


> I dont wear one, I have no interest in what the yanks have to say


agreed. only use it in partys with friends.


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

i got one on at same time as the game, it is good alot clearer for speakng through apparently (i.e people hearing you) however, ive found it quite muffled when listening to other people speak compared to the original m soft wired headset.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I play most nights with a mate (I say most nights i'm only level 28 so far from a hardcore geek lol) and we just private chat! - Banter is quality!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Crystal Finish said:


> and I do like a gimmick.


Well ive got just the thing for ya :thumb::thumb::thumb:

 clicky


----------

